
Ask HN: What do you do to enhance/protect your privacy online? - hajderr
E.g.<p>* incognito always
* tor browser
* switched X app for Y<p>...<p>For me it&#x27;s on a basic level:
incognito mode 
block cookies as much as I can
======
Nextgrid
No accounts with any kind of social media or ad-supported service except if
required for my work (I do need LinkedIn unfortunately). They still track me
but at least they nave no legal basis for doing so (I haven't accepted their
ToS/privacy policy) and don't have a persistent account to associated my
actions with, so they have to infer who I am through cookies or fingerprinting
which doesn't have perfect accuracy (even less so with countermeasures).

Private browsing all the time to automatically clear cookies and not share
sessions between tabs (unfortunately there isn't a better way to automatically
clear cookies with Safari, this is the best solution I know of).

AdGuard as a content blocker with the majority of the blocking lists enabled
(not as good as uBlock Origin, but better than nothing).

No Android (obviously).

Preferring built-in apps on mobile (iOS) rather than third-party alternatives
as the majority of them have spyware and malware like analytic SDKs or the
Facebook SDK in them.

Using the GDPR to try and force companies to be more privacy-respectful. There
are certain local businesses I want to use but can't because of malicious SDKs
in their apps so I try to use the GDPR to force them to provide a toggle or
outright remove them and escalate to the regulator if necessary.

~~~
hajderr
Thanks, too bad this topic was severely down rated so I'm not sure this will
get more comments :)

